
Alien life? NASA may announce 'habitable zones' on Saturn moons tomorrow - bcaulfield
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4404840/Nasa-uncovers-alien-habitat-one-Saturn-s-moons.html?ito=social-facebook
======
LordWinstanley
Could you not find a better source than the Daily Fail?

It has less credibility than a child's comic.

~~~
bcaulfield
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/13/science/saturn-cassini-
mo...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/13/science/saturn-cassini-moon-
enceladus.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-
heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news)

